# HTC Titan: Gewinnen Sie das High-End-Smartphone mit Pad & Phone, dem neuen Magazin von PC Games Hardware und Golem.de



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu HTC Titan: Gewinnen Sie das High-End-Smartphone mit Pad & Phone, dem neuen Magazin von PC Games Hardware und Golem.de gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: HTC Titan: Gewinnen Sie das High-End-Smartphone mit Pad & Phone, dem neuen Magazin von PC Games Hardware und Golem.de


----------



## magnus1982 (24. Oktober 2011)

*HTC Titan: Gewinnen Sie das High-End-Smartphone mit Pad & Phone, dem neuen Magazin von PC Games Hardware und Golem.de*

Mh,nu müsste ich mich für das Gewinnspiel bei Facebook registrieren?! 

Schade,dann nehme ich nicht teil.


----------



## Freakless08 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HTC Titan: Gewinnen Sie das High-End-Smartphone mit Pad & Phone, dem neuen Magazin von PC Games Hardware und Golem.de*

Ihr mit eurem sch*** Facebook.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HTC Titan: Gewinnen Sie das High-End-Smartphone mit Pad & Phone, dem neuen Magazin von PC Games Hardware und Golem.de*

Sorry!
Sch*** Gewinnspielfacebookfokussierung!
Also auch ohne mich.


----------



## exzellenzZ (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HTC Titan: Gewinnen Sie das High-End-Smartphone mit Pad & Phone, dem neuen Magazin von PC Games Hardware und Golem.de*

"Die Auslosung erfolgt nicht über   Facebook, sondern über die E-Mail-Adresse. Falls Sie keinen Facebook-Account haben, können Sie auch teilnehmen, indem Sie ein   E-Mail an gewinnspiel@pcgameshardware.de schicken"
Soviel dazu! Nicht gleich immer so emotionmal werden..


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HTC Titan: Gewinnen Sie das High-End-Smartphone mit Pad & Phone, dem neuen Magazin von PC Games Hardware und Golem.de*

Steht aber auch nur auf Facebook!!


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HTC Titan: Gewinnen Sie das High-End-Smartphone mit Pad & Phone, dem neuen Magazin von PC Games Hardware und Golem.de*

danke da mach ich doch mal mit und für euch beide über mir. Ich sag nur wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil

Aber schon lustig wie alle gleich wegen FB heulen aber anderes sich auf dem PC haben


Die Auslosung erfolgt nicht über Facebook, sondern über die E-Mail-Adresse. Falls Sie keinen Facebook-Account haben, können Sie auch teilnehmen, indem Sie ein E-Mail an gewinnspiel@pcgameshardware.de schicken


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HTC Titan: Gewinnen Sie das High-End-Smartphone mit Pad & Phone, dem neuen Magazin von PC Games Hardware und Golem.de*

Ich klicke eigentlich nicht auf Links die auf Facebook führen, deshlab finde ich es fies versteckt!
Da man ohne Acc, ja nicht auf Facebook geht.
Außerdem kannst du nicht zählen es sind 3 Personen!


----------



## Koyote (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HTC Titan: Gewinnen Sie das High-End-Smartphone mit Pad & Phone, dem neuen Magazin von PC Games Hardware und Golem.de*

Ist doch ein schönes Gewinnspiel, man muss nicht mal eine Frage beantworten?  Ich hoffe nur das mein Briefkasten jetzt keinen Spam erhält


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HTC Titan: Gewinnen Sie das High-End-Smartphone mit Pad & Phone, dem neuen Magazin von PC Games Hardware und Golem.de*

Den Spam erhältst nur du, das Ding sammelt nur.
 Da ich  noch niemanden "Hallo Briefkasten" schreiben gesehen habe.


----------



## !!!Kenny!!! (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HTC Titan: Gewinnen Sie das High-End-Smartphone mit Pad & Phone, dem neuen Magazin von PC Games Hardware und Golem.de*

Ist doch mal ne feine sach HTC ist echt Top!


----------



## magnus1982 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HTC Titan: Gewinnen Sie das High-End-Smartphone mit Pad & Phone, dem neuen Magazin von PC Games Hardware und Golem.de*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Ich klicke eigentlich nicht auf Links die auf Facebook führen, deshlab finde ich es fies versteckt!
> Da man ohne Acc, ja nicht auf Facebook geht.


 

So ist es!

Aber trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Koyote (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HTC Titan: Gewinnen Sie das High-End-Smartphone mit Pad & Phone, dem neuen Magazin von PC Games Hardware und Golem.de*

Ich denke wenn man nichts gewinnt werden die einen ja wohl kaum per Post etwas zukommen lassen Dann wohl nur mit Mail. Warum muss man dann eig. seine Adresse angeben?


----------



## derP4computer (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HTC Titan: Gewinnen Sie das High-End-Smartphone mit Pad & Phone, dem neuen Magazin von PC Games Hardware und Golem.de*

Ohne mich, kein Gefällt mir Klick auf dieser s..... Fatzebuck Seite.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HTC Titan: Gewinnen Sie das High-End-Smartphone mit Pad & Phone, dem neuen Magazin von PC Games Hardware und Golem.de*

Damit sie dir das Handy schicken könne?
Wobei das auch nur im Gewinnfall abfragen könnte.


----------



## Koyote (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HTC Titan: Gewinnen Sie das High-End-Smartphone mit Pad & Phone, dem neuen Magazin von PC Games Hardware und Golem.de*

So ist es  Ich glaube zwar nicht das ich gewinne, aber warum braucht man die Adresse schon vorher?


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HTC Titan: Gewinnen Sie das High-End-Smartphone mit Pad & Phone, dem neuen Magazin von PC Games Hardware und Golem.de*

Datensammeln?

Eingentlich habe ich kein Plan.


----------



## PAN1X (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HTC Titan: Gewinnen Sie das High-End-Smartphone mit Pad & Phone, dem neuen Magazin von PC Games Hardware und Golem.de*

Ein Klick auf den Link hätte genügt, um zu lesen, dass man auch einfach eine Email schicken kann. Aber erstmal losheulen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HTC Titan: Gewinnen Sie das High-End-Smartphone mit Pad & Phone, dem neuen Magazin von PC Games Hardware und Golem.de*

Mir Wurst ob die Datensammeln ich brauche ein neues Handy


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HTC Titan: Gewinnen Sie das High-End-Smartphone mit Pad & Phone, dem neuen Magazin von PC Games Hardware und Golem.de*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Mir Wurst ob die Datensammeln ich brauche ein neues Handy



Bist doch eh schon auf FB


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HTC Titan: Gewinnen Sie das High-End-Smartphone mit Pad & Phone, dem neuen Magazin von PC Games Hardware und Golem.de*

Ja klar aber ich will/brauch eine neues Handy 

P.s.: Wie kommt denn PCGH auf 700Euro (auch wenn UVP) das teil bekommt man für 515€ ca.


----------



## Koyote (24. Oktober 2011)

Aber auch per mail muesste man die adresse eingeben. Hat jemand ueber facebook teilgenommen? Habt ihr ne bestaetigungsmail bekommen?


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HTC Titan: Gewinnen Sie das High-End-Smartphone mit Pad & Phone, dem neuen Magazin von PC Games Hardware und Golem.de*

Da musst HTC fragen, die haben diese Preise festgelegt.


----------



## BikeRider (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HTC Titan: Gewinnen Sie das High-End-Smartphone mit Pad & Phone, dem neuen Magazin von PC Games Hardware und Golem.de*

 Facebook Ich mache beim Gewinnspiel nicht mit.


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HTC Titan: Gewinnen Sie das High-End-Smartphone mit Pad & Phone, dem neuen Magazin von PC Games Hardware und Golem.de*



Koyote schrieb:


> Aber auch per mail muesste man die adresse eingeben. Hat jemand ueber facebook teilgenommen? Habt ihr ne bestaetigungsmail bekommen?




Bis jetzt hab ich noch keine Mail, aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden


----------



## Koyote (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich auch noch nicht.


----------

